# South Jersey Rat babies looking for homes! Beautiful colors.



## Dingbat21 (Apr 24, 2021)

Anyone in New Jersey interested in adopting some rats? My friend gave me some of his rats from 2 oopsie litters and I'm looking to find homes for them! Very pretty coats - mostly rex or double rex and nice temperaments. Small adoption fee. Please text me if you're interested 8564697721. Thanks!


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I would totally take one to join my boys, but I live far away.


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

I'm in North Jersey, but I don't have enough room for more boys at the moment. Hoping you get some takers soon, they look wonderful!


----------



## ratmom! (Mar 11, 2021)

Sorry, I cant take any! Nice photos though. You could post them on a facebook adoption group?


----------

